# Whizzer sign found.....



## danilo1219 (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple of months ago I was cruising with my wife and stopping on all antique shops when at one point I came accross this sign and made an offer to owner and he said was not for sale.  One month ago I went back to the same antique shop in Sebastian, Fl and this lady said that sign was sold and picked up the day before , last week we went back to go pick up some wine cups my wife felt in love with and the owner was there I said to him , "You sold the sign I wanted"  he said if you want it I know who has it and he will sell to you.  One hour later the sign was in my hands.  Is nice very original and it lights up real nice .


----------



## Kris Blake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice sign! I'm glad no one got hurt.
:O


----------

